# Atkinson



## doc1955 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the Atkinson I built running here are a couple videos of one of the first runs.
I've been wanting an engine of this style for some time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOJ9mnEeA_o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0RXOS-JZ_s&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 3, 2011)

now that is one nice engine you have built :bow: :bow:

i seen one run at a club meeting a year or two ago and i was just mesmerized by all the linkage movement.

did you have plans to follow??

thanks for sharing the video...........do you have any build pictures??

chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Chuck
I have a few build pictures that I posted on another site I'm not to good at remembering to take picture as I'm working on prodjects.
I built it from a book I had with some things changed to suite me.
I had been wanting to build it for some time. I still want to finish up the fly wheel and a couple other parts I want to paint but I'll do that after I run it more and get bugs worked out. The cab seems to be real touchy.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is a link to the book it was built from.
Atkinson Cycle Engine


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ran the Atkinson some today here is another video she is staring to run much better able to idle her down more and she is an easy starter now.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ME_pVPhpuw[/ame]


----------



## velocette (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Surfed into this very interesting posting on "Atkinson Cycle" Engines. This really is a very fascinating engine to see running. 

I would like to share this video clip of an "Atkinson Cycle" Schematic it will explain how it works  


http://www.animatedengines.com/atkinson.html


----------



## nemoc (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Doc, Beautiful engine, and a nice runner too.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Nemoc!


----------

